# MoCo rollers...preference...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What is your preference to MoCo rollers...steel like the Hesston models or rubber? I notice some companies have deeper grooved rollers. Is that more agreesive and better? Also, what type of crop do you mow and how did that influence your choice? I am in the market for a new MoCo in the near future...fixed the ol'479 for awhile, but the rubber rollers I use are starting to show some wear. We cut mostly alfalfa and some orchard grass/alfalfa mix. Thanks.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Right now the swathers we run have the urethane rolls, next set of swathers will probably have the new Tri-Lobe conditioner, cut alfalfa and sorghum mostly, and they still do a nice job. Cut some on sunday, ready to bale today


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

how do those tri-lobes work? I saw them at the tri-state hay expo in Iowa last year and talked to two guys that have them but have not had a chance to use them yet. I am running circle Cs in a hesston right now have not had to much trouble with them yet on my second set now am getting a bonus from some dairys for the palabilty increase


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont know really, never ran one with. Looked at a field after it had been cut with a tri lobe, and other half was cut with a NH disc mower (dont know the crimper style) and it dried over a day faster. I think its a total crush crimping system but i could be wrong


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We currently run urethane rolls on a JD 4995 with disc head. Up to three years ago when we bought this machine, we ran a Hesston with the Ticor rolls(machined tire). I liked them. The urethane seem to do a good job on our orchard grass and timothy hays. The big thing around us is that all the dairies are switching to impellers instead of rolls. They say that it gives a quicker initial dry down for chopping. I have also heard the dairy guys say that for dry hay, it actually ends up slower. I don't know how that would work, but we stayed with rolls because of it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heading out today with 2008 vermeer 1030 discpro with padle type conditioner.1st yr available on larger cutter, was available on smaller ones.Talked to owners that had them and they all were satisfied.I've had 3 1030's with steel on steel.hoping for more agressive crimp and fluffier windrow.Hope the #%&(*& Rain stays away for a couple weeks!!!!!


----------



## ont hay producer (Aug 30, 2008)

We're testing a JD 630 discbine, ( the replacement for the 926) it has impeller conditioning, we've always had rubber rolls, after cutting the thicker alfalfa stems they don't seem to be broken enough times for fast dry down. We can get the rubber/ urethane rolls for 2000$ extra. Should we get the JD or go with something else? They are asking 21500$ canadian.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

What I plan on doing in the future if I can, is try what ever machine that would work for my farming style before I buy if it is possible even if it is just for 4 or 5 acres and compare it to my machine and then compare others then sit down and look at the machine, the end results did it give me what I wanted and then start working on the price.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We have Hesston rollers, one is rubber and one is steel, they are nice and aggressive.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

We also tried out a JD Moco with the impeller conditioner. Set it up at high speed and as aggressive as we could and it gave no better dry down in hay than our NH diskbine with urethane rolls. I think our next machine will have 2 metal crimper rolls, as most of our customers are horse stables that place more importance on completely dry hay than on leaf retention and high protein.


----------



## ont hay producer (Aug 30, 2008)

If we get the impeller maybe I have to crimp if the alfalfa stems are too heavy.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We had a demo on the farm a few years back..... I had new rolls in the ole 1499, the HW 340 was only a year or so old, and NEW JD mid pivot was there.... I don't know the number, wasn't interested enough to bother to store it in my head...... The 1499 with the new rubber rolls won hands down, then the HW 340 (15.5 ft cut) and then the JD with impellers (13+ft cut)..... the JD had been on a demo on a farm, and had cut clover hay, and we unloaded, hooked it up, and left it set where it was. Everybody that actually looked at the crimping/drydown of the crop agreed that the only way for the impellers to do a better job was to strip more leaves off the stems, and there were already a LOT missing. That made up my mind. For grass hay the impeller is fine, for alfalfa it is not. I'd like to see some of the tri-lobe rolls work, they seem interesting.....

Rodney


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

right now we run a 1431 NH discbine, and also a JD 926 (brand new) from time to time. The impellers work pretty good, but I think the rolls are just as effective, especially when any alfalfa or clover is involved. If you are mowing early winter Rye, you have some problems, especially if its real heavy with the impellers wrapping up with them, I know a guy who had 200 hp on the front of a Kuhn and it brought it to its knees, they went back to a 1411 NH with rolls. I think that tri-lobe system looks pretty good, just curious as to how good. if you don't do too much hay, go over it a second time with your discbine. Lay it flat the first time, then windrow it a second trip around. I know its another trip around the field, but I swear it works wonders for palatibility and quicker drydown, just make sure its shortly after the the initial mowing, so you don't lose all your leaves. We too cater to the horse market, and if it looks nice and green, smells sweet, they really have no idea about nutrients and leaf loss, nor do they care much. This is mainly Timothy/Alfalfa


----------

